# Eli's Hummer Revisisted



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Well all summer my son ran a stock SCX10 with a Hummer body on it and he got better over the summer. Each comp his score was a little lower. I came across a sweet deal on RCC and decided I would build him a new rig from the ground up that would perform better for the Keystone RC Winter comp series at Big Dog RC.

He didn't want to give up the Hummer body (he's 7 and likes the flames), so I built the new rig around the body.

The end result is pretty good. This thing drives nice, handles extremely well and is very stable. Just what a kid needs. I geared it way down so nice and slow for him.

Specs:
Custom CNC machined chassis
Sidewinder SV2 ESC
2s Lipo
Spektrum gear
35t Integy motor
MIP Shafts
Zero Ackerman aluminum steering links and aluminum rear lockouts
Lexan body with full interior
custom sliders
Custom Keystone RC Stinger with 3Racing winch
Custom Keystone RC light bar with head lights and tail lights
Stock shocks and wheels with stock flat irons weighted


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Some new Keystone RC customs for Eli's Hummer. I wanted something super strong since this kid broke the last couple bumpers I made. 
This one has some heavy duty arms and solid rod instead of tube. Full metal bumper, grill guard, and the winch. Scale points! It will be painted white to match the rest of the truck. There will also be a rear bumper made tomorrow.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Got some paint on it.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Awesome, way to go dad.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

We have a comp tomorrow, so I better get it all buttoned up and ready to roll.


----------



## Diecastmania (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Keifer (Dec 22, 2015)

Awesome Hummer truck “Tim”. I also want to customize a rc Hummer truck, but due to lack of time, I decided to buy RTR model. So, I browsed the internet and found a cool 1/5 scale Hummer truck at http://www.nitrotek.co.uk/rc-cars/n...th-petrol-rc-monster-trucks-hummer-24ghz.html , at very fair price of £349.99/- It has a powerful 26cc petrol engine. What do you suggest guys? Shall I get it?


----------

